# Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)



## End0fSeven (28. Februar 2014)

*Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

Threema, Telegram, Kik und Co. erfreuen sich die Tage an grosser Beliebtheit.

Rückblick: Am 19. Februar kaufte Facebook für sagenhafte 19 Milliarden US-Dollar Whatsapp auf. Durch die Übernahme haben viele Nutzer nun ein ungutes Gefühl, die Daten könnten weiterverkauft werden.

Einer der sichersten Messenger Dienste auch laut Stiftung Warentest ist Threema.
Threema ist eine Kurznachrichten-App mit einem besonderen Fokus auf Sicherheit.

Was wäre wenn sich Google auch noch einmischen würde? Nehmen wir mal folgendes Szenario.

Wie der Postillon schrieb, hat sich nun Google für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar denn Messenger Threema gekauft, betont wurde auch das Threema Autonom bleiben wird, jedoch nur Interesse an den Daten bestehe.  Zwei Milliarden sollen in bar gezahlt, der Rest in Google-Aktien getilgt werden. 
Der hohe Kaufpreis rechtfertigt sich wohl daraus, das Threema die letzten Tagen einen grossen Ansturm bekommen hat.


Meinung: Bitte die News nicht ganz ernst nehmen und lieber zweimal lesen 
Aber allgemein finde ich es immer wieder Witzig wie viele Leute jetzt auf einmal Angst um ihre Daten haben, nur durch den Kauf von Facebook. Das Witzigste ist ja, die Leute die gewechselt haben, schreiben es natürlich auf - Facebook.
In diesem sinne, wünsche ich allen ein schönes Wochenende 

Edit: Und ja mir ist bekannt das das eine Satireseite ist 

_Quellen (Verlinkt): www.blick.ch, www.der-postillon.com_


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*

Du verlinkst eine Satire-Seite als Quelle für eine User-News?  Ich hoffe dir ist klar, was "Der Postillon" ist?  Wolltest du den Witz einfach mal weiterverbreiten? Wenn ja, dann wäre das eher was für die Rumpelkammer.


----------



## End0fSeven (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Du verlinkst eine Satire-Seite als Quelle für eine User-News?  Ich hoffe dir ist klar, was "Der Postillon" ist?  Wolltest du den Witz einfach mal weiterverbreiten? Wenn ja, dann wäre das eher was für die Rumpelkammer.



Ja mir ist das bewusst was "Der Postillon" ist, ich will halt nur mal was zum lachen dazu bringen nach den ganzen Tagen was abging mit Messenger 
Aber man kann natürlich das ganze gerne in die Rumpelkammer verschieben wenn das nicht gewünscht ist


----------



## -Ultima- (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*

Postillon ist doch eine Satireseite 
EDIT: War jemand schneller


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*



Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Ja mir ist das bewusst was "Der Postillon" ist, ich will halt nur mal was zum lachen dazu bringen nach den ganzen Tagen was abging mit Messenger
> Aber man kann natürlich das ganze gerne in die Rumpelkammer verschieben wenn das nicht gewünscht ist


Dann ist ja gut. 
Die User-News haben aber nunmal einen anderen Zweck  In der Rumpelkammer ist der Thread aber bestens aufgehoben und es werden sicherlich genug darüber lachen können.


----------



## Schinken (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*

Zumal man nicht wirklich rausliest dass es ein Gag ist und ne Menge Leute die den Postillon nicht kennen das glauben könnten. Schon allein weil viele nur die Überschriften lesen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*

Nicht lustig... Hab mich schon gefreut


----------



## End0fSeven (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*



Schinken schrieb:


> Zumal man nicht wirklich rausliest dass es ein Gag ist und ne Menge Leute die den Postillon nicht kennen das glauben könnten. Schon allein weil viele nur die Überschriften lesen


 
Habe die News jetzt mal etwas angepasst  Obwohl das ja eigentlich nicht der fall sein müsste, wenn man die Kommentare liest ^^


----------



## Combi (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*

wenn du schon sowas verbreitest, dann setz ein: (scherz) davor.
so denkt man echt google hat threema gekauft und das ist eine lüge....die du verbreitet hast.
nicht jeder liest den text,sondern nur die überschrift.
also,lass in zukunft solche sachen,oder poste sie in der richtigen sektion.


----------



## MaxRink (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*



Combi schrieb:


> wenn du schon sowas verbreitest, dann setz ein: (scherz) davor.
> so denkt man echt google hat threema gekauft und das ist eine lüge....die du verbreitet hast.
> nicht jeder liest den text,sondern nur die überschrift.
> also,lass in zukunft solche sachen,oder poste sie in der richtigen sektion.


 
Nun ja, ein wenig Intelligenz kann man schon vorraussetzen. Wir sind ja hier nicht ind den Staaten.


----------



## Arino (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft!*

Oh man, die Seite erfreut sich seit neustem wohl hoher beliebtheit. Mich hat gestern wer angeschrieben und hatte Angst dass die Pest ausgebrochen sei in einem Mittelaltermarkt -.- von daher lässt sich das auf den TE bzw NE zurückführen. 
Bitte selber erst lesen was da auf soner Seite steht


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

Alter geht so ni.
Ich lese den Titel und mein Herz kackt ab: p


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

Ich mache es kurz.

Das ist keine Usernews. Satire hat in einer Usernews nichts verloren, auch wenn du Szenario dahinter geschrieben hast. Unter den Usernews erwarte ich echte News und nicht so einen Mist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

Fängt der Mist jetzt hier auch schon an? Reicht schon wenn ich auf den Weg zu Yahoo Mail an den Profis von Yahoo vorbei muss.


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

Oh Mann ich klick hier drauf und hoffe auf was ernstes und dann sowas eh....


----------



## End0fSeven (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

Leute beruhigt euch mal bitte etwas..

Das ganze war eigentlich als Scherz gemeint gewessen, mal was zum Feierabend am Freitag Abend. Und eigentlich hätte das ganze noch in die Rumpelkammer Verschoben werden sollen. Für alle bei denen ichs nicht getroffen habe entschuldige ich mich natürlich.


----------



## SaftSpalte (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

ich fands cool !!  hätte es beinah geglaubt . bis ich postillon gelesen habe . Da ich Humor habe und auch denken kann ,fand ich das ganz cool .


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Threema für 5 Milliarden US-Dollar von Google gekauft! (Szenario)*

Thema in die Rumpelkammer verschoben. Wieso erstellst es nicht gleich dort wenns ein Scherz ist?


----------

